# Recommend me a good wired DVR security camera system



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Not exactly what you are looking for, but in budget. I know I am going to get hung out to dry for this suggestion, but I have done my research. When this goes on sale I will be ordering one to try out.
http://www.costco.ca/Swann™-8-Chann...and-4-1080p-HD-Cameras.product.100042455.html


----------



## sparky250 (Aug 28, 2012)

+1 for this swan system. Ive installed a few for customers and the cameras are very clear and 2TB is a ton of storage. And the wiring is just your standard Cat5e, cameras are power over ethernet.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

cool ill look into it closer. i really dont like the pre made cables theyre a royal pain for a million reasons. it doesnt have to be a top of the line system, but i do want something a little better than the ones that have no real options beyond what comes in the kit


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hippie said:


> cool ill look into it closer. i really dont like the pre made cables theyre a royal pain for a million reasons. it doesnt have to be a top of the line system, but i do want something a little better than the ones that have no real options beyond what comes in the kit


Then don't go with Swann at all. If you aren't going to go high end, ok. But at least get a SH house brand. Any of those are better than what you buy at Costco. Also, you said $1000. Is that retail or do you have a wholesale account?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Wired4Life10 said:


> Then don't go with Swann at all. If you aren't going to go high end, ok. But at least get a SH house brand. Any of those are better than what you buy at Costco. Also, you said $1000. Is that retail or do you have a wholesale account?


Get a honeywell!!! Lol Speco is ok, digital watchdog is good. Pelco or samsung, sony, dedicated micros, all good stuff don't get something anyone can buy from a store


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Wired4Life10 said:


> Then don't go with Swann at all. If you aren't going to go high end, ok. But at least get a SH house brand. Any of those are better than what you buy at Costco. Also, you said $1000. Is that retail or do you have a wholesale account?


i do have a supply house account but i havent actually looked into what they carry since i really dont know what im looking for. i would definitely prefer to stay away from the homeowner packages. anything from my SH would have to be ordered, their main branch is 2 hrs away so i havent been up there recently they dont carry more than basics at my location.


----------



## MAK (Sep 1, 2008)

*Good value*



farlsincharge said:


> Not exactly what you are looking for, but in budget. I know I am going to get hung out to dry for this suggestion, but I have done my research. When this goes on sale I will be ordering one to try out.
> http://www.costco.ca/Swann™-8-Chann...and-4-1080p-HD-Cameras.product.100042455.html


I really can't believe that you would be able to beat this value. Vicon sells a very nice version of this NVR with POE switch built in for about $1100.00 but no cameras. A low end IP camera from a decent manufacturer is going to be $200. and up and I do mean low end!
The link above gives an NVR and 4 cameras for around $1000. That's going to be hard to beat. That being said support for this product is probably very poor. It probably does not use server rated drives. Image quality is probably not 1080p as claimed and camera compatibility/replacement is probably going to be an issue in the future. For an inexpensive NVR I doubt you are going to beat this value. :thumbup:


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

MAK said:


> I really can't believe that you would be able to beat this value. Vicon sells a very nice version of this NVR with POE switch built in for about $1100.00 but no cameras. A low end IP camera from a decent manufacturer is going to be $200. and up and I do mean low end!
> The link above gives an NVR and 4 cameras for around $1000. That's going to be hard to beat. That being said support for this product is probably very poor. It probably does not use server rated drives. Image quality is probably not 1080p as claimed and camera compatibility/replacement is probably going to be an issue in the future. For an inexpensive NVR I doubt you are going to beat this value. :thumbup:


one of the important things for me is to have cameras that can be replaced or upgraded and not part of an all in one package, and to have options to change things around in the future


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Hippie said:


> one of the important things for me is to have cameras that can be replaced or upgraded and not part of an all in one package, and to have options to change things around in the future


You can do that with this NVR. Why wouldn't you be able to?

It has an incredible recording capability. Most systems cannot record in high quality over 50% of their # of cameras.

This is 4 IP cameras and an NVR that can handle them all at full D1 recording for $1000. 

Who gives a flying **** if anyone can buy it. Big box usually undercuts wholesaler pricing these days anyway. And from what I read on here most of you shop at Depot.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is a link to a thread I just started. These videos are great.
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f10/incredible-surveillance-learning-opportunity-66751/#post1246597


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> Not exactly what you are looking for, but in budget. I know I am going to get hung out to dry for this suggestion, but I have done my research. When this goes on sale I will be ordering one to try out. http://www.costco.ca/Swann%E2%84%A2-8-Channel-HD-NVR-with-2TB-HDD-and-4-1080p-HD-Cameras.product.100042455.html


I've looked at Costco's other one. The 8 channel one with Network cabling and more cameras. 
Just waiting for it to warm up.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just a heads up.. Those aren't true IP cameras usually. They also aren't true PoE due to that. That just utilize cat5e for the cable type. Don't think you are going to find a network camera to replace one later down the road.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Wired4Life10 said:


> Just a heads up.. Those aren't true IP cameras usually. They also aren't true PoE due to that. That just utilize cat5e for the cable type. Don't think you are going to find a network camera to replace one later down the road.


That would be a game changer. Their tech support has been receptive to my questions in the past, so maybe I will ask them.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

farlsincharge said:


> That would be a game changer. Their tech support has been receptive to my questions in the past, so maybe I will ask them.


I'd assume it operates similar to using BNC baluns.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Instead of premade which are garbage why not rg59/rg6 Siamese and terminate yourself if going standard DVR?

Pick a DVR and whatever cameras you want...


----------



## MAK (Sep 1, 2008)

Wired4Life10 said:


> Just a heads up.. Those aren't true IP cameras usually. They also aren't true PoE due to that. That just utilize cat5e for the cable type. Don't think you are going to find a network camera to replace one later down the road.


I agree with this statement. There is no mention of Onvif so it makes me suspicious that when these hi end cameras die :whistling2:that a suitable open source replacement would be available. I think given that manufacturers like Pelco have a hard enough time making their NVR software Onvif compatible I would find it remarkable if this product succeeded where they failed. If $1000. is your budget then you would be better off spending on a DVR rather than an NVR. At least the cameras will be compatible no matter what. An NVR at this price point; buyer beware!


----------

